# Intense Owner Manuals Pre-2014



## count-zero-1101 (17. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor Kurzem ein 2012er Uzzi geholt, der Vorbesitzer hatte leider die Owners' Manuals nicht mehr. Nach einiger Recherche im Netz habe ich festgestellt, dass Intense selbst nur die Manuals ab 2014 online hat. Auf PB und Google konnte man leider nicht gescheites finden, selbst die Wayback Machine (Archive.org) war keine Hilfe.  Hat jemand zufällig das 2012er Manual vom Uzzi und möchte es teilen oder scannen? Das wäre super! Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## iRider (17. März 2016)

Weiss nicht ob es Dir hilft, habe aber ein 2010er Manual als PDF. PN mit e-mail Adresse and mich wenn Du es willst.
Ansonsten schreib Sam ([email protected]) eine e-mail, der hilft Dir bestimmt weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misungu (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Tracer275 Rahmen von 2013 gekauft und suche nun die Bedienungsanleitung. Habe auch schon direkt bei Intense nachgefragt, die haben keine mehr.
Hat jemand von Euch eine Anleitung?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Sven


----------

